# Critique my website/portfolio



## ramizlol (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey everyone!  I have made my first website.  I still have some work to do to it but I want more feedback on it. My website is rmzcanvas.com 
Some things that I believe I got to work on is reduce the resolution of the pictures to have them load a bit faster.  Have a button that loads more pictures.  What else? Please rip it to shreds haha


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2016)

One post per topic please.


----------

